# London UK or South West meet?



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello all!

I was wondering if there is a meet coming up in the new year? My pup will have his second vaccination early january and would be good for some socialisation with same breed.


----------



## PoppyDog (Feb 8, 2016)

Ooh I can reply now 

I am in Swindon, Wiltshire, and would love to meet up with other chis


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would also be up for a South West meet.
there is a thread detailing London meets, i will see if I can find it


----------



## PoppyDog (Feb 8, 2016)

Rosie I have just seen you are actually in Swindon (duh, I'm slow with this forum thing), wow, we definitely have to meet!

And Stella Frome isn't far, we should def have a South West meet!

<3


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We should see how many people respond and pick a venue somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Poppydog! Brilliant!!
I'm happy to meet up any time just for Archie to have a play date! He needs it just so he learns other dogs language of how much play is too much.

But definitely have a South West meet!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*S w meet*

Hi
We would definitely be up for a meet! We are in Dorset and would love for Ted to meet some other chis  x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Meet*

Bumping this cause I'm desperate to go to my first chihuahua meet!!:daisy:
Plus after tomorrow we will have two to bring!


X


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

What about Sunday 27th March?? Where's in the middle of all of us? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Halfway between Swindon and where Rachel is in Dorset would be around Salisbury, or somewhere around where I am in Frome.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Salisbury is pretty cool! (Well only been to the cathedral) but looks nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Unless our Daughter has her baby lol (due 25th). the 27th would be great for us and Salisbury is fine 
Even more excited now we have two to bring!


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Brilliant! Pencil it in and keep us updated on your daughter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Meet*

Ok will do :daisy: x


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Wee!! This is soon! Can't wait!!
Hope you all haven't forgotten. Met another couple in Swindon this evening with a 4 month old chi and advised of this site and the meet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope I haven't forgotten, I'm super excited 

Daughter hasn't had baby yet:daisy:

How many chi's will be there do we think?

also is there a postcode for where we are meeting? x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Has an actual venue or meeting place even been decided?


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

I have found a few that might be good:

Dog Walk at Clanger and Picket Woods | Walkiees
Dog Walk at Old Sarum | Walkiees
Dog Walk at Pepperbox Hill | Walkiees

I'm liking old sarum, just because there are water bowls there and can have a picnic if I can put up with you lot for that long


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I regularly walk at Clanger woods, there are no benches or anything like that, and it gets really busy, so would not recommend it. (Plus i have never seen a Clanger, however hard I look lol)


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol. Do you whistle to see if they whistle back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Of course!


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Must've been on the moon on those days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

27th is Easter Day isn't it? X


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, I hadn't realised before. maybe we should reschedule?


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

I can postpone until 10th April?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

10th April great for us . X


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

All still okay for Sunday??

And meeting at the castle? I haven't checked weather though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Weather looks okay for Sunday. Possible to meet at 11am?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

